# what social and entertainment clubs are there in Cairo?



## shamz

I am moving to cairo, and I am bit worried as to how I am going to meet new people, as My arabic is absolutely pathetic
can any 1 help me out


----------



## Margaret Butler

shamz said:


> I am moving to cairo, and I am bit worried as to how I am going to meet new people, as My arabic is absolutely pathetic
> can any 1 help me out


Where will you be living in Cairo?

Margaret


----------



## shamz

Margaret Butler said:


> Where will you be living in Cairo?
> 
> Margaret


I am planning to move to Helliopolis, is that a good idea, or may be Zamalek
I am not sure yet.


----------



## Margaret Butler

shamz said:


> I am planning to move to Helliopolis, is that a good idea, or may be Zamalek
> I am not sure yet.


Both areas are nice.

I lived for over 2 years in Maadi/Degla so my knowledge about clubs is mainly from around that area. However, if you look up the website for the Maadi Community Services Association they have various adverts for clubs and organisations that meet regularly in Cairo. Try the Cairo Rugby Club which is based in Degla. There are loads of gyms (Gold's is known throughout Cairo). The Egyptian Exploration Society organises lectures and trips to various archaeological sites throughout Egypt.

Hope this helps.

Margaret


----------



## Wicky

Hi Margret... im located in Maadi area near the Nile corniche.... and i have just arrived over here... looking for some clubs to hang out and have fun meet new people.. can u please guide me on this ... any help is high appreciated... thanks... if u wanna call me or something my cell number is 0166635205...


----------



## Arranexpat

The expat bars and clubs are generally in Maadi as that's a predominantly expat area. My favorite is The Red Onion. Very friendly and the feed is fantastic and the service excellent. I made some good friends in there. The Boss Bar is just round the corner and has good live music. 

The Ace Club is the Association of Cairo Expats and a good place to hang out, play pool and meet people and again has good food.

The Cairo Hash are a good bunch, just google them, they run on a Friday and meet at the Ace club at 2pm don't be late! The walk or run in the desert then have a BBQ and beers. It's a really good way to make friends and suits most fitness levels.

Drop me a PM and we can meet up when I'm back next month.

Susan.


----------



## gullwing

you might also want ot check out the Cairo Jazz Club, where a lot of young cool people hang-out ... it is 2 min away from zamalek, located in 26th Of July street in mohandesin


----------



## MissSusie

shamz said:


> I am planning to move to Helliopolis, is that a good idea, or may be Zamalek
> I am not sure yet.


I live in Heliopolis, feel free to hit me up. From what I've seen Maadi, and Downtown have the majority of the clubs. Some clubs are expensive though, so I wouldn't use that as your only means of meeting people. I'm in the same boat though, my Arabic is.... well it's growing lol!


----------



## Savio

Hi so have u reached cairo?


----------

